# Looking for a counterweight kit for my JD 317 skidsteer???



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

I am looking for a counter weight kit for my John Deere 317 skidsteer, does anyone know of a source other than the dealer who might sell them?

I thought of making a bracket and using some weights I have but can anyone tell me how many pounds per side I would need to add to equal the factory weights?

Thanks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

160 lbs/side


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. I think I have something that will fit and work nicely, just need to make a bracket to hold them in place....time to breakout the welder!


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

Any idea what the cost is for the weight kit from John Deere, including the actual weights?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

For easy figuring weights are $2/lb new plus the brackets. I'm sure you'll be into $800 pretty quick.


----------



## davidhoypt (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a set of NH counterweights that I had on my LX885. That was 150# per side and made a huge difference. I believe that many of the NH and JD counterweight kits were very similar. I would be willing to make a terific sale price on them to you.


----------

